# Detailing News - Britemax Pure Shampoo



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

New Automotive Shampoo PURE MAX










Pure Max shampoo has been specially designed for those customers who crave the original hydrophobic effects of their chosen wax, sealant or ceramic coating.

Pure Max Shampoo contains no gloss enhancing oils, polymers or waxes and leaves absolutely no traces of residue behind which can affect the true performance of your vehicles protection.

Pure Max Shampoo features a unique pH balance, bio-degradable, SLS & parabens free formulation that ensures the highest safety for all users. SLS's can cause eye and skin irritations and parabens whilst commonly used in the beauty industry have been known to have negative health effects.

Pure Max Shampoo is super slick, high foaming automotive shampoo with great cleaning power that can also be used in a high-pressure snow foam lance. Pure Max gently cleans whilst protecting your existing wax or sealant layers.

Probably the purest automotive shampoo in the world today.

• Highly Concentrated up to 1:2000

• Wax & Sealant Safe

• High Foaming Solution

• High Gloss Finish

• pH Neutral

• Bio-Degradable

• Paraben & SLS FREE

• Wax & Polymer FREE


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Any idea on the scent?


----------



## BRITEMAX (Dec 22, 2010)

Brian1612 said:


> Any idea on the scent?


The smell reminds me of Slush Puppy Rip Roaring Raspberry. :thumb:

Matt


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

How much is needed in a standard snow foam lance ? ... been looking for a dual use shampoo .....


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Prices please


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Sounds good... always loved Clean Max, but have recently switched to "pure" shampoos.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Ooh


----------



## BRITEMAX (Dec 22, 2010)

Simonrev said:


> How much is needed in a standard snow foam lance ? ... been looking for a dual use shampoo .....


In testing we used similar amounts as you would with regular snow foam, which worked extremely well. Dilution ratio will ultimately depend on your water hardness and pressure washer power. Bonus is you get a lovely scent of wildberry when foaming.


----------



## BRITEMAX (Dec 22, 2010)

fethead said:


> Prices please


Available from launch (this weekend) in three main sizes;

BX128-16 473ml (16oz) £14.95
BX128-32 946ml (32oz) £22.95
BX128-G 3.78 Litre (1 GAL) £48.95


----------



## Minimiller (Jan 20, 2017)

Good to see a shampoo with no parabens and free from the likes of sodium laureth sulphate. Really nice to see for sensitive ones me included.

What is the SLS replaced with if you don't mind me asking might have to try this as a maintenance wash!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Where I can get sample of it?


----------



## BRITEMAX (Dec 22, 2010)

Minimiller said:


> Good to see a shampoo with no parabens and free from the likes of sodium laureth sulphate. Really nice to see for sensitive ones me included.
> 
> What is the SLS replaced with if you don't mind me asking might have to try this as a maintenance wash!


Without wishing to giveaway all our secrets the (SLS) sodium lauryl sulfates have been replaced with a combination of safer and gentle alternatives which includes Sodium 2-(2-dodecyloxyethoxy) ethyl sulphate but at no more than 5%. More than happy to share this info as freely available on our SDS.


----------



## BRITEMAX (Dec 22, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Where I can get sample of it?


Pure Max will be available from Britemax Direct and all good traders from this Saturday onwards.

We have produced a small number of 4oz sample bottles which will also be available to purchase for a limited period of time only.

More information will be posted this Friday on the Britemax section of DW. :thumb:


----------

